# Need leaf springs for trailer



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I have an old utility trailer for hauling and need a leaf spring. I'm not sure where to get one. There are three springs 2.5 inches wide with a hook on both ends. Please Help. Located in Fargo.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Did you try Fleet Farms or TSC?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i don't know if this helps, but i have a set of springs from a suzuki samurai project. i will be in Kramer in about 10 days.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Northern Tool Catalog


----------

